# What do you recommend for real fatigue.



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

Ii said some time ago..... we think we both got C19 at the end of December.
Both in our 70s it lasted until March and wiped us out.
There is a forum call The Long Haulers and for the symptoms to last this long is not unusual.
Perhaps the worst part is real fatigue ie I used to play a round of golf then go for a ride. Both out of the question at the moment. Even walking up the stairs is, some day, a real challenge.
I read that vitamen B12 is good. Maybe D also.
What are your thoughts?
NB we tried Floradix which didn't help


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ii said some time ago..... we think we both got C19 at the end of December.
> Both in our 70s it lasted until March and wiped us out.
> There is a forum call The Long Haulers and for the symptoms to last this long is not unusual.
> Perhaps the worst part is real fatigue ie I used to play a round of golf then go for a ride. Both out of the question at the moment. Even walking up the stairs is, some day, a real challenge.
> ...



Hi Dave,
I've been experiencing fatigue for a few years, a more apt description is probably weariness. I took Floradix for several months and it's an excellent way of making sure that it's not an Iron/B12 deficiency that is contributing to the fatigue.

There's more than one formulation of Iron / B12 , I take a "sublingual" B12 Methylcobalamin which tastes pleasant and dissolves under the tongue and is supposed to be more "bioavailable" 
I also took a D3+K2 tablet after some positive reports about its use in a medical trial treating people with fatigue due to an underlying condition caused by faulty bone marrow.
I'm not sure if any of them helped, but it was reassuring to know that I was talking some positive action.
I've learned to pace myself throughout the day, and I avoid big meals after noticing that having several small meals throughout the day helped with my energy levels.
It's important to be active every day, even if it's just a short walk or bike ride. I fell into the trap of thinking about what I used to be able to do, and measuring myself against that. I'd put all past achievements behind you and start from scratch, building up slowly and easing off if too fatigued while gently pushing yourself when possible.
I also "adopted" my fatigue, reasoning that it was now part of me and treating it as a training partner who often runs with me. It's great when he has a day off and I can push on a bit, but I know he'll be back training with me at some stage. It might sound a bit daft but it does help avoid the frustration and despondency that can creep in.
The B12 I take is "Jarrow Formula" Methylcobalamin B12 1000 microgram lemon flavour, the D3+K2 I can't remember the brand but I know they were Vegan/Veggie.
One thing to be aware of is that drinking copious amounts of Tea/Coffee can hinder the absorption of certain vitamins.

It's a long journey but you'll get there one day at a time.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2020)

Ask your GP for a blood test to check for deficiencies including B12, iron, check thyroid etc and discuss with him or her 👍

As above, Start taking Vit D3 and get plenty of fresh air and exercise


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Ask your GP for a blood test to check for deficiencies including B12, iron, check thyroid etc and discuss with him or her 👍
> 
> As above, Start taking Vit D3 and get plenty of fresh air and exercise


More chance of meeting the pope.
I have tried. No way.
Everything is online and its a form with tick boxes.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2020)

A solid 8 hours sleep, a proper diet, moderate exercise, and a visit to your GP. It's unlikely the virus was about in December over here - modelling has shown we'd have been knee deep in it by early to mid January had that been the case.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> More chance of meeting the pope.
> I have tried. No way.
> Everything is online and its a form with tick boxes.


I’m surprised, most GPs are now re-opening up for business. My parents have both seen GPs over the last few months.
Why not phone them and talk to a doctor. Especially given your cancer history.
In the meantime, start taking vit d3 (25ug)


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> <blood tests>
> 
> More chance of meeting the pope.
> I have tried. No way.
> Everything is online and its a form with tick boxes.


I think there are private companies that will do this stuff for you - often by post, they just send you a kit. They start at quite a low price, mainly aimed at athletes (I forget the new company doing this, sorry). Or loads of money for the whole spectrum of tests.

If you can afford it - not everyone will - I think this would be money well spent.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> I think there are private companies that will do this stuff for you - often by post, they just send you a kit. They start at quite a low price, mainly aimed at athletes (I forget the new company doing this, sorry). Or loads of money for the whole spectrum of tests.
> 
> If you can afford it - not everyone will - I think this would be money well spent.


Take your own venous blood...good luck with that


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> I’m surprised, most GPs are now re-opening up for business. My parents have both seen GPs over the last few months.
> Why not phone them and talk to a doctor. Especially given your cancer history.
> In the meantime, start taking vit d3 (25ug)


I will try again.
An ex nurse told me just yesterday that the online malarky is standard in this area.
But yes, I will try again.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> I think there are private companies that will do this stuff for you - often by post, they just send you a kit. They start at quite a low price, mainly aimed at athletes (I forget the new company doing this, sorry). Or loads of money for the whole spectrum of tests.
> 
> If you can afford it - not everyone will - I think this would be money well spent.


Apparently, to test if you have had Covid its a full phial (spelling??).....a pin prick test wont do it.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will try again.
> An ex nurse told me just yesterday that the online malarky is standard in this area.
> But yes, I will try again.


Talk to the practice today, ask to speak to your GP. Online triage may be standard and you may need to have a video consult initially (which is straightforward) but tests need to be done at practice or hospital, they can't do those online  

Not a Covid antibody test, those aren't validated yet and why will it help to know anyhow (were you in Wuhan in December?). Best find out if there's a deficiency or issue now

You may well have less of a wait than usual, GPs aren't busy (according to a private GP I spoke to a little while back )


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jul 2020)

Yes, definitely get a blood test. I used to have a test four times a year, now down to two. usually it's just a full blood count but once a year they do a more comprehensive test.
When I see the specialist she gives me a Blood sample envelope with the plastic bag attached and a week before my next appointment I visit the Hospital for a blood test.
Our local Boots started doing Blood tests so I rather naively thought I could pop in there and save the trek to the Hospital. They said I had to be referred by my Doctor. Our Doctors Surgery won't do the Blood test as I'm under the care of the Hospital...


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Apparently, to test if you have had Covid its a full phial (spelling??).....a pin prick test wont do it.


Sorry, I meant testing for general stuff (like iron levels, as mentioned by others).


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Started a course of vitamins last week.
May be coincidence but for the 1st time in 3 months I woke up feeling good today. I didn't fall asleep yesterday either.
Tomorrow will tell me if things are improving.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Aug 2020)

Not saying there's nothing wrong @Dave7 & as others have said keep pushing your GP they should still do consults & arrange tests, but could it just be the situation that we all find ourselves in. You may not realise it, but has depression snuck up on you? Try to analyse what it is that is causing the listlessness, a bit of positive thinking, look at some of the things you can do rather than dwelling on what you can't. Hope you feel batter soon.

Oops I did mean better not batter


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not saying there's nothing wrong @Dave7 & as others have said keep pushing your GP they should still do consults & arrange tests, but could it just be the situation that we all find ourselves in. You may not realise it, but has depression snuck up on you? Try to analyse what it is that is causing the listlessness, a bit of positive thinking, look at some of the things you can do rather than dwelling on what you can't. Hope you feel batter soon.


Appreciate that thanks.
Me and MrsD had flu at the same time and virtually identical after affects/symptoms.
Worst part was waking up fine 0600. Sit in conservatory and the shakes start. Cold, pouring sweat, legs like lead.
Much improved today.....as I said, 1st time in 3 months.
I wont discount depression (I know it can come from no where) but I do not feel the slightest bit down. Apart from this problem every day seems a bonus to me. Even though I can't cycle at all or walk far I enjoy life and appreciate what I have.


----------



## 12boy (8 Aug 2020)

I strongly recommend the full panel bloodwork to make sure it's not thyroid, an infection of some sort or a nutritional deficiency. I would consider avoiding alcohol until you feel well. I would also consider some type of resistance training. If weights are unavailable stretchy bands can be very useful. A couple of years ago I was thrown off my Brompton, of course due to my stupidity, and broke my pelvis in 3 places. Besides going to therapy I used bands to exercise at home. The 10 days at a rehab center resulted in a 15 lb loss of muscle mass and I was as weak as a kitten. I couldn't go home until I could successfully navigate the 14 steps into the house on crutches. The advantage to resistance training is you can spread it out over your whole body, working core, arms back and legs and not just your legs. Best of luck in getting your mojo back.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Aug 2020)

Anecdotally, I think the C19 recovery is variable. 
Child 2, is believed to have caught it in February and even after the isolation period passed, she had fatigue. A couple of miles on her bike with me, with very gentle pedaling wiped her out. And sometimes in the house she was clearly suffering oxygen problems as she had blue lips. - Luckily i have a supply of 100% oxygen and she has kept the cylinder and respirator in her bedroom just in case.
It is only very recently that her stamina has begun to return to what it was before.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Aug 2020)

Hope your lungs aren’t scarred. That never improves so you’ll be stuck where you are.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2020)

I get a full blood check approx every 12 weeks and a B12 injection at the same time. The injection can sometimes be a bit painful but I have learned to be stoical about such things. I also get a kidney scan every 6 months and heart ultrasound every 12 months. Waiting on a liver scan but it presumably not regarded as urgent since it was cancelled during lockdown. While I remember am also on vitamin D supplement.
All this courtesy of NHS Scotland in addition to blood pressure pills ,lansoprazole and low dose simvastatin.


----------

